# Best route to take to SVM?



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has any good roads to recommend for my visit to SVM tomorrow.

I'll be coming from Gloucestershire; boring route is up M5/M6/M54 which will take approx 1 3/4 hrs IF no hold up's. I'd prefer a more interesting journey though and I don't like the thought of being sat in a jam on the motoray!

Anyone done a similar journey with a more interesting route?


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

Satnav, select avoid motorway = profit?


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

via the bank?


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

The A49 runs straight up from Gloucesterish, turn sat nav on as you get towards telford.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

There have been some shit threads in this section but this one tops it!!

Maybe u should have made it a poll lol


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Surely the trip home is the one that counts?


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

:flame:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd go for the quick route & thus you'll back on the road & enjoying it quicker.

Would likely be the M5 then A5 from your neck of the woods. I'll be popping in around 3ish to drop my car off but am coming up from Ipswich.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> There have been some shit threads in this section but this one tops it!!
> 
> Maybe u should have made it a poll lol


:blahblah:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> There have been some shit threads in this section but this one tops it!!
> 
> Maybe u should have made it a poll lol



:thumbsup: 


there really is some shit threads on this forum.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks to those that took the time to suggest a couple of alternatives. And to those that thought it was a shit thread; yeah, well, like that's going to trouble me!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Karl

Enjoy the "sounds" on the way home!!

D


----------

